# Improving your SEO & Increasing your internet visibility ...



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hey fellow Paint Talker's ... I'm fairly new to this whole advertising my business on the web thing . I just established a website about a month or so ago and I am now trying to increase my companies internet visibilty by optimizing my sites SEO , But what are some other good places to list a business to increase your visibility on the internet ? *


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Start here http://www.wordsinarow.com/search-engines.html#google


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Start here http://www.wordsinarow.com/search-engines.html#google



I spent a little while and submitted to most of the worthwhile sites listed there . Thanks for the links and info :thumbsup: Much appreciated !


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not a problem.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Use the search function here. There are many great tips. Plus there was a link exchange thread. Getting links (inbound) related to your site helps in rankings. The Paint Talk Queen may remember the thread I'm talking about.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.dmoz.org/
http://dir.yahoo.com/

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...tractor+directory&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the thread BB was talking about.

I think good content is going to do more for your SEO. Using Social Media like Facebook, Youtube, Twitter can also help.

Search for painters in your area, look at the directories that come up on the first page and make sure you join every one of those, they can very regional.

The thing I found with the reciprocal links, is they boosted your google rank, but often in searches in the areas of the other painters location. I saw many of the guys I linked to show up in my area.

I have been working on a site here where I use other local trades in my area and it ranks very well.


----------



## paint-net (Oct 17, 2010)

Do a back link search on painters that come up for your keyword. Get a link from the same sites if possible. Plus, find a few more. Also, be active in forums leaving some breadcrumbs with your signature's etc..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Also be patient. Takes about 6 mths for your site to be fully indexed. Quickest way to the top is ad words, and don't consider them a loss until after using them for 12 months.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

SEO is how your site is indexed using words not where you list it. You can list it every place on the planet but if your wording doesnt match keyword search then nobody will find you.
SEO happens before you list it with search engines. When you make word changes, you need to resubmit your sitemap. SEO is all about 'wording' your site to match what people keyword search for.

Example:
Title: Paint Reviews, Professional Painting Tips, Techniques, Tools and Videos | Jack Pauhl 

Description: Professional Painting Tips, Tools, Paint Reviews, Videos and Techniques

Keywords: 5221,brush,silver tip,wooster,50/50,roller cover

Including:
Post Title format
Page Title format
Category format

10 Basic SEO Tips To Get You Started

Notice the title of the page you are on now ....improving-your-search-engine-optimization-increasing-your-internet-visibility-10284/

Need to avoid lame page names or blog page names like:
bank.com/?p=123
blank.com/2010/10/20/sample-post/


----------

